# Plant ID question + snail conundrum...



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

Hi folks  couple of things... 

1. Question for the plant people, does anyone know what this grassy plant is that I just bought ? 
2. I found teeny tiny (rams horn?) snails on it. I was going to put it into my sandy bottom Eiheim nano... But I already have Malaysian trumpet snails in there, I don't think I want rams horns as they might get out of control? Do rams horns eat plants? 
3. Can/should I kill the snails on this plant (currently sitting in a glass of water... ) before I put it in? 
Thank you!! <3


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Pretty sure that's a chain sword or sagittaria subulata - they're supposed to stay small but I know when I had them they grew to a decent size of 8" leaves.

Sure get rid of the snails if you don't want to have more than one species. Ramshorn snails only eat dying plants.


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

Thanks Reckon
If they only eat unhealthy plants that's fine, I just don't want to introduce something that eats live plants.


----------

